# Prehistoric vivarium



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey I thought it would be a cool idea to build a vivarium with prehistoric looking plants. Kind of try to recreate the Jurassic biotype. I was just what plants would create that effect. Ferns obviously... mosses... club mosses...


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I know Hydrophyte is doing something similiar with a Paleo Concept Viv. You might want to collaborate with him for ideas and plants.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like your project! I would like to know the name of these beautiful plants. But I think you need a large viv for them.


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi rigel01 the species are Dipteris conjugata and Matonia pectinata. Maybe not a vivarium but a vivararoom of some sort.  I made an Inquiry on a website for them but never received any kind response. .:: Asiatic Green ::.:: Ferns ::


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

I like the Idea but your gonna need a pretty huge tank to achieve this Good luck!


----------

